# Edward Cullen Vs Naruto



## spankdatbitch (Apr 17, 2009)

*Fight one:* Naruto fights in base form

*fight two:* Naruto fights in sage mode

*Restrictions:* only one....naruto is not allowed the boss frogs because that would be massive overkill.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 17, 2009)

Rasengan, in both cases.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto shits on him, what made you think that this was a good match?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 17, 2009)

Edward kills himself so Naruto won't have to do it for him


----------



## Yellow Temperance (Apr 17, 2009)

in b4 sanin3

Naruto stomps


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 17, 2009)

LEAVE EDWARD ALONE! HE'S HANDSOME AND PERFECT AND A VAMPIRE! AND HOT! AND and AND STUFF! STOP PICKING ON HIM!!!


----------



## Estrecca (Apr 17, 2009)

In scenario 1, without the frog summons, Cullen actually stands a chance.

Not a very good chance, because Rasengan and Shadow Clone spam should be enough to put him down, but he is more than durable enough to ignore anything else in Naruto's jutsu repertorie and his stats are probably better than those of base Naruto by a decent margin. 

And his telepathy should allow him to avoid the worst attacks and pinpoint the original Naruto even in the midst of the clone army. So... he definitely has a chance, even if it isn't a very good one.

Of course, this goes out of the window if he goes against Sage Mode Naruto.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 17, 2009)

This thread... can't end well.


----------



## Flame of Corruption (Apr 17, 2009)

Dear god, what have you done!?


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2009)

Estrecca said:


> In scenario 1, without the frog summons, Cullen actually stands a chance.
> 
> Not a very good chance, because Rasengan and Shadow Clone spam should be enough to put him down, but he is more than durable enough to ignore anything else in Naruto's jutsu repertorie and his stats are probably better than those of base Naruto by a decent margin.
> 
> ...



What? I thought Edwards top speed is around 70-80 mph? Base Naruto is subsonic to low supersonic.
Edward doesn't stand a chance in hell from having a 100 bunshins beat the shit out of him and then rasengan his body into tiny pieces.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2009)

Edwards cames out in the sun, looking so gay in that glitter that naruto will imediatly fall in love with him and have kage bunshin orgies that may or may not invole orioke no jutsu.


Mostly not.


Oh and leather pants.


----------



## Estrecca (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Edward doesn't stand a chance in hell from having a 100 bunshins beat the shit out of him and then rasengan his body into tiny pieces.



By all means, my dear sir, feel free to correct my ignorance and point me towards the evidence that proves the falsehood of my opinion.

But try to give something concrete, instead of a vague "this has been calced in the Meta-Battledome, check there".


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Edwards cames out in the sun, looking so gay in that glitter that naruto will imediatly fall in love with him and have kage bunshin orgies that may or may not invole orioke no jutsu.
> 
> 
> Mostly not.
> ...



and Sasuke joins in on the fun


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2009)

Estrecca said:


> By all means, my dear sir, feel free to correct my ignorance and point me towards the evidence that proves the falsehood of my opinion.
> 
> But try to give something concrete, instead of a vague "this has been calced in the Meta-Battledome, check there".



Ok if you don't want a calc of him being super fast then here, he's super fast and faster than Edward. Prove me wrong. 

Oh and that still doesn't stop 1000 bunshins from punching Edward's head off.


----------



## Estrecca (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Ok if you don't want a calc of him being super fast then here, he's super fast and faster than Edward. Prove me wrong.



Hmmm... Exactly where have I said that I won't accept calcs that *prove* that Naruto is faster than Edward Cullen?

What I have said is that I want something concrete. In other words, either provide a link to the relevant calcs or the pages of the manga that prove said speeds. I don't think that this is too much to ask.

Otherwise, I reserve my right to keep my opinion, be it right or wrong.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> What? I thought Edwards top speed is around 70-80 mph? Base Naruto is subsonic to low *supersonic*.
> Edward doesn't stand a chance in hell from having a 100 bunshins beat the shit out of him and then rasengan his body into tiny pieces.


 explain how is that possible?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 17, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> explain how is that possible?


Pain blitz to save Tsunade.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Pain blitz to save Tsunade.



:amazedOh in sage mode,but wasn't that like only one time the rest of the fight was pretty average no real speed feats to note. Afterward when he went off to have a Dr. Phil session with  the real body of Pain he got stabbed in Sage mode by Pain.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 17, 2009)

Well to be fair it was the only time he caught Pain not looking. It's not like the zombie squad is slow, they did keep pace with Jiraiya fairly easily.


----------



## The last Dalek (Apr 17, 2009)

Sage Naruto sends Edward into orbit.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 17, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> and Sasuke joins in on the fun


And then OrochiButo comes in with his toys as well. 

There is no other way to make a good post in a thread like this.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 17, 2009)

Quelsatron said:


> Naruto shits on him, what made you think that this was a good match?



Well anyone who looks at my sig knows I'm not exactly a Twilight fan. 


Still I think that Edward might have a chance this time as long as Naruto don't use summons

Why you might ask? Because of the following feats that have been pointed out to me by a Twilight fan who actually read the book.I went back and verified these to make sure she was telling the truth.

*1: Edward Stopped a Van with one hand,keeping it from hitting that Bella girl.

2: He ran a full circle around the edges of a big meadow in about half a second.

3: He broke off an enormous limb (the book said two feet thick) effortlessly with one hand and balanced it casually in his palm.Then he threw it at another large tree with enough force to make it shatter into tiny wood chunks and cause damage to the other tree.*


I know it's still a ways off from Sage modes Rhino tossing feats,but I don't think Base Naruto will have too much fun fighting Cullen.

Naruto may actually be matched or blitzed in speed, cause I've never seen anything in Shippuden to make me think Naruto would be "hypersonic" like some are claiming.

Oh dear God...am I actually defending Twilight?


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> :amazedOh in sage mode,but wasn't that like only one time the rest of the fight was pretty average no real speed feats to note. Afterward when he went off to have a Dr. Phil session with  the real body of Pain he got stabbed in Sage mode by Pain.



:amazed I guess you don't understand that was for plot purposes. Simple people, they're funny.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd never thought I'd see a Vampire get his face splattered all over the pavement in slow motion.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> :amazed I guess you don't understand that was for plot purposes. Simple people, they're funny.



What are you talking about?

Doesn't matter if it was used to further the plot or not.these are canon feats that are in the book so I'd say it's useful information to know.


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Well anyone who looks at my sig knows I'm not exactly a Twilight fan.
> 
> 
> Still I think that Edward might have a chance this time as long as Naruto don't use summons
> ...



Shippuden is non-canon so if your watching the show as your basis then you'd be wrong.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Shippuden is non-canon so if your watching the show as your basis then you'd be wrong.



Say what??? 

Um.... you do realize that the part one fillers are now over right?

But it doesn't matter,we still haven't seen anything in part 2 that would put Naruto Characters anywhere near supersonic.

Konoha shinobi had trouble getting to Pain in the 5 seconds they had to attack, so I'm not understanding where these crazy calculations come from.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh lord, here comes another _why animes aren't canon to the mangas_ rant.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 17, 2009)

Doesn't matter if they're filler or not; Anime is known for adding scenes and pulling inconsistencies and such.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> :amazed I guess you don't understand that was for plot purposes.* Simple people, they're funny*.



I know right


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Say what???
> 
> Um.... you do realize that the part one fillers are now over right?



T.V. show is non-canon.



spankdatbitch said:


> But it doesn't matter,we still haven't seen anything in part 2 that would put Naruto Characters anywhere near supersonic.



Haku was low end supersonic and KN0 Naruto was faster than him.



spankdatbitch said:


> Konoha shinobi had trouble getting to Pain in the 5 seconds they had to attack, so I'm not understanding where these crazy calculations come from.



You do realize Pain is high-tier and not some stationary target right?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 17, 2009)

No, not the 5 seconds crap again...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> :amazedOh in sage mode,but wasn't that like only one time the rest of the fight was pretty average no real speed feats to note. Afterward when he went off to have a Dr. Phil session with  the real body of Pain he got stabbed in Sage mode by Pain.



If your talking about this current chapter. Naruto let himself get stabbed by Pain. It even says that in the chapter.



spankdatbitch said:


> Say what???
> 
> Um.... you do realize that the part one fillers are now over right?
> 
> ...



You do know that low end calculations put Pain's speed at a minimum of Mach 2.2 and this was when he was exhausted and nearly passed out. Base Killerbee is above Mach speed to as well that is all i know about though.

Anyway Naruto casually rapes this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in every possible way.


----------



## Ork (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto rapes Edward so hard, that this is a Joke thread, considering all the Hatred for Edward Cullen thats in his sig, it should be generally obvious that he's just making stomp threads.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 17, 2009)

hopefully Naruto Rasengan's Edtwat right in his sparkle gland, and then makes him swallow his Oodama... through his fruity back entrance.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 17, 2009)

Ork said:


> Naruto rapes Edward so hard, that this is a Joke thread, considering all the Hatred for Edward Cullen thats in his sig, it should be generally obvious that he's just making stomp threads.



Actually I didn't intend this as a joke thread (or at least as much as the others).


I agree that Sage Naruto would stomp Cullen because he's shown both speed and strength superior to Edward.

But Base form is a good battle to me.Even if Naruto does spawn KB Edward is  both very solid and fast.

He could be hurt if he got hit by rasengan, but cullen may be fast enough to avoid the clones.

FRS would also be an issue.But in terms of speed and strength I think Edward has the advantage.


----------



## The World (Apr 18, 2009)

No he doesn't.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Apr 18, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Actually I didn't intend this as a joke thread (or at least as much as the others).
> 
> 
> I agree that Sage Naruto would stomp Cullen because he's shown both speed and strength superior to Edward.
> ...



how is he going to avoid 1000 Kage bunshin ? Pain couldn't destroy all of them with shinra tensei and managed to withstood his tech unless your telling me Edward>Pein


----------



## spankdatbitch (Apr 18, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> how is he going to avoid 1000 Kage bunshin ? Pain couldn't destroy all of them with shinra tensei and managed to withstood his tech unless your telling me Edward>Pein



Because kage bunshins are one hit kills and edward might be able to blitz them at full health.

It doesn't matter the number of clones if Naruto wouldn't be able to hit him.he grossly out numbered Kimimaro with his clones but they still all got stomped. 


I thinks it's a little unfair to compare a near exhausted Tendou without the other bodies, to a full powered Pain.

So yeah I think

full strength Edward > Weakened Tendou

Minus the moon creating jutsu of course


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2009)

Edward can't even do anything to really hurt base Naruto.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think Edward is as fast as Base Naruto, they have similar strength levels. Base Naruto is gonna take this with some difficulty with a Rasengen or something like that. I know Edward is telepathic and all... But he can't keep dodging it forever. 

Sage mode on the other hand shits on Edward horribly. Naruto rips off his head or something like that.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 18, 2009)

Naruto wins for not being a complete piece of shit character.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 18, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Naruto wins for not being a complete piece of shit character.




HUh?? but he is.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 18, 2009)

But Edward is even more so. In comparison, Naruto is the greatest character in existence.


----------



## Abigail (Apr 18, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> HUh?? but he is.



He's not a complete piece of shit character.

He's just a very bad character. Still MUCH better then the sparkly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 18, 2009)

ipakmann said:


> HUh?? but he is.



He is currently.

But even now, at his worst, he's still way way better than that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Plus, he used to be an actually badass character. Which automatically makes infitely better than Edward could ever be.


----------



## ipakmann (Apr 18, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> He's not a complete piece of shit character.
> 
> He's just a very bad character. Still MUCH better then the sparkly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).




You do have a point especially since he is freaking vampire that sparkles in the bloody sun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> Because kage bunshins are one hit kills and edward might be able to blitz them at full health.
> 
> It doesn't matter the number of clones if Naruto wouldn't be able to hit him.he grossly out numbered Kimimaro with his clones but they still all got stomped.
> 
> ...



Did you just compare Kimimaro to Edward? GTFO


----------



## Glued (Apr 19, 2009)

Base Naruto swarms.

Kind of like an infant bat falling onto a floor of carnivorous insects.


----------



## SmashSk8er (Apr 19, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> *Fight one:* Naruto fights in base form
> 
> *fight two:* Naruto fights in sage mode
> 
> *Restrictions:* only one....naruto is not allowed the boss frogs because that would be massive overkill.



RASENGAN. 

I like your sig.


----------

